# edge trip or full trip?



## PAfarmer (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here and would appreciate some opinions. I've done a search and found that this topic has been discussed a lot before.

I have a mile long lane to my farm that I need to keep plowed. The uneven paved area is about 9 feet wide, and I plow a couple feet of dirt on both sides to widen it. There is also a dirt area I plow to access other buildings. I've been using Myers 7.5' and TM plows on various trucks for the past 30 years and they've worked well. 

I've purchased a 2005 F250 and need a plow. The closest dealer now is a Fisher dealer. I've read a lot of good things about them on this site, but what about the edge trip on dirt? A Western dealer said he would never use an edge trip on dirt. The Fisher dealer said he does it all the time as long as he uses the shoes. I can save 800. if I go another 20 miles and buy a Myers.

Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I would suggest a full trip style blade for what you are looking to use it for.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

i have never used a trip edge but i like my full trip.


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

I have an older Fisher and I tried to plow with it last year on dirt and grass and had nothing but problems with the blade tripping. If I would have had shoes for my plow I would have used them. I took the other route and had another truck with a western come and finish the lot. I would recommend the fisher, its a great plow however use the shoes with the plow if you do purchase one.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I use both types. The advantage of the Fisher is that it is much heavier duty than a Meyer (in my opinion). I've never bent a Fisher blade, but I've bent a Meyer blade. The advantage of the Meyer is that it is lighter. I also like a lot of Meyer's how the plow frame is behind the bumper of the truck!


----------



## PAfarmer (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the opinions guys!


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

i've used both a fisher and a western,must say the fisher is a much heavier duty unit.
the 8 foot fisher was on a 84 F250 with the 300 6 banger,i loved it.
i now have a 8 foot western on a 92 F250 with the 7.3 diesel.i like the western but not as much as the fisher.
i use shoes on both units,as for pushing banks back the fisher stays down and the western bounces up.
my next plow will be a fisher


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I plowed a big dirt lot for a couple seasons and with my urethane edge it was no problem, this is when I had a Fisher 8'


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I've never used a full trip, I have watched them in use, from what I understand you have to stop when it trips, then attack it again. With a trip edge you can keep plowing with it tripped so you dont lose your momentum. If I'm plowing dirt (which I try to avoid) and the edge trips, I keep going and just raise it a little bit and the edge snaps back. You can just keep right on plowing and you only missed a small amount of snow. I also think the Fishers are the most rugged plows. I have yet to see a plow from anyone else that appears nearly as tough and well built. I do like the Blizzards, but I think it's probably too fancy and expensive for what you need.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

really a full trip will still push fairly well even well flopped right over,but fisher is way heavier built then western or meyer.unless you throw diamond into the picture.


----------



## PAfarmer (Oct 12, 2005)

*My decision*

Well I stopped by the Fisher dealer again, and after I explained again what I needed to do, even he figured I'd be better off with a full trip. I might plow the center off my road with a Fisher- not a good thing. lol He just started selling Blizzards, so I'm having an 8' straight plow put on today. The lift system still looks a little wierd, but most people on this site seem to have good things to say about Blizzards in general. Plus the blizzard is about 3700 vs. 4200 for the Fisher.

Thanks again for your opinions!


----------

